# The positive thread!



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

GH I love this!!!

I always say Positive creates Positive 

here is a great video I love the spirit of this Lady
I hope to be like her in 48 years


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

love this thread idea! Mostly, I am happy to be back on the forum!! I've been so busy lately I haven't even checked posts.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I ran a total of five miles today with my dog! And ate yummy food and I feel absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Had steak for supper, and even if I say it myself it was awesome


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I had turkey sausage and peppers. I actually like this better, it's not fatty like most of the sausage I've had.
It's super good though and I just threw it in the crock pot this morning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

After spending the entire day at the hospital yesterday with my husband.
I am happy that it was not a heart attack, but a pinched nerve in his neck.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad that I get to spend time with my husband when I'm walking. I'm also happy that I can finally keep up with him without having to tell him to slow down. (He's 6'2" and I'm 5'5")
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Birdz (Oct 13, 2012)

This is great!!!

My goal is to get shapely calves so i'm jealous! But I AM totally proud of myself, I knocked three minutes off my mile run this week!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go Birdz! You rock!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone on chat shared this a while back and I thought I would share it again. It brightened up my day today, hehe!!


----------



## Birdz (Oct 13, 2012)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> After spending the entire day at the hospital yesterday with my husband.
> I am happy that it was not a heart attack, but a pinched nerve in his neck.



Woah! I'm happy that its not a heart attack too! must have been scary!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

This is one of my new sources of happiness 










Think he knows in 30 minutes he has a vet appointment?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Cowboy, look at that little face, he is lovely

I got the results of my bone scan, I have good healthy bones, minimal fracture risk, just keep the calcium intake up, and regular exercise and I'm good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy I opened my shop today.. I made some Great Money


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> Happy I opened my shop today.. I made some Great Money


What sort of store Critter?


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a new saddle today! And it seems to fit my horse! I think that will keep me feeling positive for the next few months  Finally I have a saddle to ride in!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

So I am happy to report that Rook loves going to the vet lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Positive thing for March, and for the rest of my life?

I became a granny 17 days ago, and after a few scares, both Mom and Babe have had to be hospitalized over the last couple of weeks, all is now well.

Please say hi to Teddy










Is it to soon to buy him a pony?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Never too soon to buy him a pony!! He will need a mini to play with, then a pony then a horsey, don't forget the shopping photos!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

GH, so glad they are both ok. He's too cute. And it's NEVER too early to buy him a pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's my positive for the day. It's a beautiful day here in South Arkansas. It's a little overcast, but in the 70s, and ultra comfortable for spending the day outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Birdz said:


> Woah! I'm happy that its not a heart attack too! must have been scary!


Thank you Birdz. It was a long day and I was so tired when we finally got home. He thinks he is superman and can do anything, but he is realizing he is not 19 anymore.


----------



## Birdz (Oct 13, 2012)

It makes my day when I show up on some random drunk person's instagram  (I'm on the horse)

Photo by lyss1354 • Instagram


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Birdz that's awesome! 

Here's my positive, I got my hair cut yesterday! I went from a shoulder length bob to a 'shorter than chin length' bob. I love it! With my old hair when I would wear a hat (ball cap or helmet) I looked like I had a mullet. NOT the look I was going for! LOL! 
I took some fuzzy cell phone pics.... I'll post a before and after pic.

My hair is pulled back but you can see the length. This is with my youngest sister Sara. (BTW, I also just got my highlights and lowlights about a month ago. LOVE them!)









New haircut (very fuzzy sorry)









With helmet! (even fuzzier!)









So that's my positive thoughts for the day!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yesterday I went out with a couple of riding buddies and had to borrow a horse , since "my" two horses were taken. Rode the Fresian at out barn. He is obese, so no saddle will fit him, so me, the almost 55 year old who never rides bareback , rode him for an hour and half on the trails. I did trot a little but did not canter. The Fresian is so clumsy and out of shape, he is huffing and puffing at a trot. But, I did it!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Good for you! I love riding bareback! My ultimate goal would be to work cows while bareback, be able to stay on, and look good! Am I asking too much out of life? LOL!


----------



## Stir crazy (Jan 23, 2011)

The Mayonnaise Jar 

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day is not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and two cups of coffee.

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him.

When the class began, wordlessly, he picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and fills it with golf balls.

He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. 

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured it into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls.

He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. 

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else. 

He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous “YES”. 

The professor then produced two cups of coffee from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the sand. The students laughed. 

“Now,” said the professor, as the laughter subsided, “I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things - God, family,
children, health, friends, and favorite passions. Things, that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the things that matter like your job, house, and car. The sand is everything else -- the small stuff.” he said.

“If you put the sand into the jar first,” he continued, “There is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are
important to you...” he told them.

“So... pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Worship with your family. Play with your children. Take your partner out to dinner. Spend time with good friends. There will always be time to clean the house and fix the dripping tap. Take care of the golf balls first -- the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.”

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the coffee represented. 

The professor smiled and said, “I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of cups of coffee with a friend.”

Please share this with other "Golf Balls"


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Stir crazy, that is a wonderfully appropriate story. Especially in a time where so much is going on, all of the time! Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Positive - After three years at a gawd awful college, I graduated! I registered as a nurse a while ago but last week I got to walk across the stage looking like I was set for Hogwarts, pick up a gold tube and have my dad and brothers yell like wounded beasts at me from the back of the theater  
I also got to see my ponies for the first time in SEVEN WEEKS!!:shock:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


I am very happy that I get to go home this weekend! A friend that I haven't seen for 4 years is picking my up Thursday, and we are heading home to Mum and Dad's place. I come back on Monday. So excited! If all works out, my new mare is going to be delivered this weekend as well! Life is looking really good right now!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Positive - After three years at a gawd awful college, I graduated! I registered as a nurse a while ago but last week I got to walk across the stage looking like I was set for Hogwarts, pick up a gold tube and have my dad and brothers yell like wounded beasts at me from the back of the theater
> I also got to see my ponies for the first time in SEVEN WEEKS!!:shock:


Nice! I finished my 3 year course Dec 2012... I don't get to walk across the stage until June though! O_O 

On the bright side... I was taking my puppy out for a walk and I saw someone else walking their pet goat?! It had a harness and everything. I was like ... what the? I live in a city.... a very residential city.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> Nice! I finished my 3 year course Dec 2012... I don't get to walk across the stage until June though! O_O
> 
> On the bright side... I was taking my puppy out for a walk and I saw someone else walking their pet goat?! It had a harness and everything. I was like ... what the? I live in a city.... a very residential city.


 Yup I finished in November 2012 Got my badge and practicing cert ages ago lol. I know it's only 5 seconds on stage but it's worth it


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

In the UK getting to know my new grandson Teddy. Life is good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a job!! Been looking for work since last September, and I am happy to announce that I am the new kennel assistant at Pacific Veterinary Hospital!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't like that from my home, but great news Reignin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had an hour and a half lesson, and made it through without being utterly exhausted!

here's a snipet of our lesson. I was shocked to see how big my belly is, but the positive thing is that I made it through such a long time of nonstop walking /trotting and a tiny bit of canter.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done!!!! Lovely horse!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

So many positives in my life right now, I don't know which to choose! They all revolve around one thing though - my wonderful, amazing, beautiful Dozer. I'm riding better than ever thanks to him. My butt is practically glued to the saddle when I ride him, and I'm so much better at cantering than I have ever been! Plus, today we did a 20+ minute ride out on the roads, which is something I've wanted to do ever since I was a kid.

There are no words to describe how good life as been since I've had him. If only it wasn't just a lease!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Some positives:

I am 13 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child today! It's been a bumpy road but looks like we are out of the woods!

My old QH gelding turned 23 on the 7th. I have had him since I was 12 yrs old, so we are looking at about 16 yrs!

We are finally getting our farm whipped into shape, so that is exciting too!


----------

